# Question/driftwood...



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

I found a nice hunk of driftwood to put with my Crappie mount-question is,how do you prepare the wood? Just clean it or can you do more to it?
It has the green buildup on it from algea(no problem to me)....
After cleaning it,do I need a sealer to spray on it before I add the urethane spray.....??


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

If you have an air hose...Blow it clean and give it a good dose of bug spray. Cedar wood is the best, because insects don't like, but I also use other woods...Wash if needed with pressure washer...that's it!


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

About have it finished,looking good too............ :beer:


----------

